
The USDA just descheduled tetrahydrocannabinol (THC) - Anon84
https://realmoney.thestreet.com/investing/cannabis/the-usda-legalized-thc-but-no-one-noticed-14976778
======
dfeojm-zlib
Supposedly, there's progress in the Second Circuit to compel the DEA to
deschedule all cannabinoids. Irrespective of the outcome of that, the
handwriting is on the wall but it will take some time regardless.

~~~
equalunique
More details on that here: [https://www.cannalawblog.com/cannabis-litigation-
second-circ...](https://www.cannalawblog.com/cannabis-litigation-second-
circuit-could-force-dea-to-re-or-deschedule-marijuana/)

------
todipa
For someone who has better insight into this --> What is the expected path
towards legalization of marijuana (from a bureaucratic point of view?)

~~~
40acres
The major breakthrough would be rescheduling marijuana from a schedule I drug
to schedule II or higher (out of 5). The main difference between schedule I
and the others is that schedule I drugs are believed to not only have a high
potentinal for abuse (debatable, but under some circumstances correct
regarding THC) but that they also have ZERO medical benefits (the recent
advent of CBD based treatments, and pain relieving benefits as a contrast to
opiods well to dispel this notion).

~~~
kingnothing
If I'm reading the article correctly, the author argues that it is no longer a
scheduled drug. "Hemp" was previously de-scheduled, and the USDA now says
"hemp" can contain any amount of THC, which would in turn make THC legal.

~~~
kevin_b_er
That's the USDA though. The Controlled Substances Act still makes the
Department of Justice responsible for enforcement, not the Department of
Agriculture.

Seems like quite the legal reach to say that, because the USDA permits it, THC
is totally legal. More like I expect we'd get inequal enforcement and conflict
and the CSA + DEA will probably win it.

